
Atom: Now with pair programming - jamest
https://atom.io/packages/firepad
======
anant
It was so much fun to build this package. Atom is very modular, and any piece
of functionality in the editor is open to being extended.

The documentation still has some ways to go (events aren't documented, for
example), but I'm excited about the future of this editor!

~~~
davis_m
Is there any trick to getting a beta to try this out?

~~~
cookrn
If you add your email to your HN profile, or at least a hint to it, I can send
you one. Or you can email me. (See my profile.)

EDIT: all out :(

~~~
nrbafna
Can you spare one for me as well? (email's in the profile)

------
gerbal
Is it really "now with pair programming" when the software hasn't been
released?

Wouldn't it be "Atom: Eventually with pair programming"?

~~~
steveklabnik
Some people are in fact using it now. You just had to snag an invite.

Beta software can gain features.

~~~
odonnellryan
Even so, isn't it only for OSX?

~~~
steveklabnik
Yes, which is why I'm not yet able to try out my own copy :/

------
joemaller1
Having painfully hacked together a few packages for ST (and TM) over the
years, I'm impressed at how fast they pulled this together. If it's this easy
to extend, Atom could have a very bright future.

~~~
steveklabnik
> I'm impressed at how fast they pulled this together.

Not that fast:

> But seriously, I've gotten to watch the development of Atom over the last
> two years and am soooo excited to see this baby ship.

[https://twitter.com/nrrrdcore/status/438805221574066177](https://twitter.com/nrrrdcore/status/438805221574066177)

~~~
zbruhnke
I think he literally meant the speed at which the package was created for Atom
Steve ;)

~~~
steveklabnik
Oh, yeah, maybe that. :)

Language is hard. :( I read it as "Wow, Atom is really extensible-friendly,
even though they've only been making it a short while."

------
lquist
I have used firepad as well as other online collaborative text editors
extensively, and believe it to be the best one on the market. Go Firebase!

~~~
schrijver
Isn’t Firebase an externally hosted database-as-a-service? Seems like a no-go
for me in post-Snowden times.

~~~
davej
It depends what you're doing with it. If, for example, you're collaborating
together on an open-source project then I don't see any problem.

------
yeonhoyoon
Firebase and their data sync api's are really great. You could really build a
lot of things if you're creative.

PS. It would be nice if anyone could send me an invitation. thanks!

------
WesleyJohnson
I've never really done pair programming, but I feel like I'd benefit from it.
My boss was looking over my shoulder the other day while I doing some Clojure,
at which I'm still very new, and had some suggestions on my workflow. It's on
my list of things to look into.

Anyone have any invites left, by chance? Email in my profile. :)

------
mbillie1
Very cool! This has been, in my experience, a factor limiting the use of GUI
editors in places with a heavy emphasis on remote pairing. Of course not
everyone does this, but if you work someplace that does, this is a big selling
point. I'm excited about this!

------
shaan7
Been doing this since a long time ;) [http://scummos.blogspot.in/2013/08/gsoc-
collaborative-text-e...](http://scummos.blogspot.in/2013/08/gsoc-
collaborative-text-editing-in-kate.html)

------
vbsteven
It's promising to see that features like this can be hacked into the editor in
a very short amount of time.

I would love to find out what emacs-like features I could implement myself.
Anyone that can help me with an invite? (email in my profile)

------
cwiley
I'd love an invite. How long has everyone waited to get one?

~~~
sergiotapia
Kinda offtopic: I have three Atom invites in case anyone wants one just send
me an email (in profile).

Or if you want just ask one from
[http://twitter.com/mdo](http://twitter.com/mdo)

~~~
sergiotapia
Hi folks, sorry I'm already out of invites. Hope you guys enjoy using Atom!

~~~
cwiley
Ok, thanks. If anyone else has one, please consider me. My email is in my
profile!

------
davej
This is why Atom is so great. New packages can be quickly hacked up using
existing web libraries and technologies.

------
CmonDev
Will this notepad ever evolve into an IDE (automated refactoring, static
analysis, intellisense)?

------
KhalilK
Any Windows package?

~~~
himal
It's on the way
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7316893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7316893)

------
the1
it's time to stop using github.

~~~
voltagex_
Why? And use what instead?

~~~
freshyill
Bitbucket? Gitbucket? There are viable alternatives for many purposes. That
doesn't answer the why, though.

------
bpeebles
Do we really need random Atom extensions posted _two_ hours after the first
commit? Is this the shortest time from initial commit (like, it looks like
this is the real first commit instead of a squash-like commit for release)?

~~~
gnur
I guess we do, this really shows the extensible nature of Atom. So you get an
idea, you pull some code together (only 70 lines!) and it works. I think that
is reason enough to post it.

